# Наркомовские 100 грамм: настоящая правда



## orderman (21 Окт 2013)

Знаменитые наркомовские сто грамм времен Великой Отечественной войны... Архивные документы проливают свет на историю этого "секретного оружия", сыгравшего в войне с Германией, пожалуй, не меньшую роль, чем танки, самолеты или "катюши". Тыловикам не наливать Идея снабжать армию не только пулями, снарядами и портянками, но и горячительными напитками впервые возникла в июле 1941 года, когда армия отступала к Москве и Волге. Водке было посвящено несколько постановлений Государственного комитета обороны (ГКО). 

20 июля бессменный главный снабженец СССР Анастас Микоян направил письмо на имя вождя. 

Во-первых, председатель Комитета продовольственно-вещевого снабжения армии сообщал, что практическая работа по выдаче водки войскам уже ведется. 

А во-вторых, представил проект решения ГКО: "Установить, начиная с 1 сентября 1941 года, выдачу 40-градусной водки в количестве 100 грамм в день на человека красноармейцам и начальствующему составу действующей армии". Иосиф Виссарионович покрутил бумажку на столе и дополнил проект. После слов "составу" верховный вписал: "войск первой линии". "Тыловым крысам" Сталин наливать не велел. В таком виде 22 августа 1941 года постановление было принято к исполнению нижестоящими инстанциями. 

Микоян решил снабжать армию водкой уже с 25 июля. Подведомственному Анастасу Ивановичу Наркомату пищевой промышленности вменялось в обязанность обеспечить выпуск необходимого количества водки на заводах, "близко расположенных к пунктам потребления". Дислокации таких пунктов утверждались непосредственно Микояном. 

Дело отпуска водки войскам было поставлено солидно. 

В чем подвозить водку на передовую? У Микояна нашлось сразу три ответа: бочковая (из дуба) тара емкостью 25-40 декалитров, молочные жестяные бидоны и стандартная винно-водочная посуда (стеклотара, впрочем, могла использоваться лишь в случае наличия завода, близко расположенного к линии стремительно мигрирующего фронта). С дубовой тарой, судя по всему, проблем не возникло. 

А вот фурнитуре для производства бочек было посвящено отдельное решение ГКО. Согласно ему на нужды войск было выделено 150 тонн гвоздей, 80 тонн ленты холодного проката, 25 тонн заклепок и 600 тонн обручного железа. 

Непосредственный "разлив" водки красноармейцам был поручен командующим фронтами. Их обязали обеспечить "строжайший порядок в выдаче водки с тем, чтобы она действительно выдавалась действующим частям, и строго соблюдать норму, не допуская злоупотреблений". Сталин не напрасно беспокоился по поводу нормы. 

Герои пьют каждый день 

11 мая 1942 года главковерх принялся наводить жесткий водочный порядок в армии через постановление ГКО N1889с: "1. Прекратить с 15 мая 1942 года массовую ежедневную выдачу водки личному составу войск действующей армии. 2. Сохранить ежедневную выдачу водки ТОЛЬКО военнослужащим частей передовой линии, имеющим успехи в боевых действиях против немецких захватчиков, увеличив норму выдачи водки военнослужащим этих частей до 200 гр. на человека в день. Для указанной цели выдавать водку ежемесячно в распоряжение командования фронтов и отдельных армий в размере 20% от численности войск фронта - армии, находящихся на передовой линии". 

Водочный вопрос, видимо, вызывал у Сталина неподдельный интерес: проект постановления он исполосовал красным карандашом. Второй пункт после вмешательства верховного стал выглядеть так: "Сохранить ежедневную выдачу водки в размере 100 грамм военнослужащим только тех частей передовой линии, которые ведут наступательные операции". С планом Микояна, с его щедростью в виде 200 грамм водки храбрецам Сталин не согласился. 

После вступления в силу постановления военнослужащим, которые "неубедительно" громили врага, товарищ Сталин разрешил пить только по праздникам, которые можно было устраивать за казенный счет 10 дней в году: в дни годовщины революции - 7 и 8 ноября, в день Конституции - 5 декабря, на Новый год - 1 января, в день Красной армии - 23 февраля, в дни международного праздника трудящихся - 1 и 2 мая. Как ни парадоксально, во Всесоюзный день физкультурника - 19 июля, а также во Всесоюзный день авиации - 16 августа и в день сформирования соответствующей войсковой части. Еще одно смелое предложение Микояна - пить в Международный юношеский день 6 сентября - Сталин забраковал, решив, вероятно, что это уже слишком. 

Водочный приказ в данном виде просуществовал до 25 ноября 1942 года. 

Эксперимент вызвал много вопросов на местах: пить хотелось всем. Сталин, недавно "недоливший" бойцу на передовой 100 грамм, теперь решил пойти армии навстречу. Инициировали водочный передел все тот же Анастас Микоян, удостоенный в 1943 году, в том числе за наркомовские граммы, звания Героя Социалистического Труда, и начальник тыла армии Андрей Хрулев (несколькими месяцами спустя он получит очередное воинское звание - генерал армии). В докладной на имя Сталина они сообщали: "Месячный лимит расхода водки по фронтам исходит из того расчета, что водку будут получать до 2.000.000 человек действующей армии, причем 3/4 из них будут получать по 100 грамм, а 1/4 по 50 грамм. Наличие на фронтах и забронированных запасов водки для фронта на складах НКО и прифронтовых водочных заводов составляет 5.945.000 литров... что равняется, примерно, месячной потребности... Месячная потребность водки будет сосредоточена на складах фронтов, армий и частей не позже 20 ноября, а на Сталинградском, Донском и Юго-Западном фронтах не позже 16 ноября. Просим для этой цели установить ежемесячный лимит расхода водки каждому фронту". 

Почин Микояна - Хрулева Сталин полностью поддержал. 12 ноября ГКО установил новый, более либеральный порядок отпуска секретного оружия. 

По сто грамм в сутки на человека теперь выдавались не только наступающим частям, но и всем подразделениям, ведущим непосредственные боевые действия и находившимся на передовых позициях. 

После 24 ноября в разведку также ходили, ежедневно потребляя 100 грамм. 

Норма распространялась на артиллерийские и минометные части, поддерживающие огнем пехоту. 

Экипажам боевых самолетов выдавали 100 грамм "по выполнении боевой задачи", из чего следовало, что "храбриться" можно было только на земле, но никак не в воздухе. 

Самое большое новшество касалось тыловиков. Полковым и дивизионным резервам, стройбату, выполняющему ответственную работу "под огнем противника", и раненым (по указанию врачей) разрешили наливать по 50 грамм на человека в сутки. Всем остальным пить можно было, как и раньше, только по праздникам. 

Индивидуально решился вопрос по Закавказскому фронту. Вместо 100 грамм водки здесь решено было выдавать 200 грамм крепленого вина или 300 грамм столового вина. 

Впервые Сталин утвердил ежемесячный лимит расхода водки. 

Например, с 25 ноября по 31 декабря 1942 года Карельский фронт выпил 364 тысячи литров водки, 7-я армия - 99 тысяч литров, Сталинградский фронт - 407 тысяч. Западный фронт освоил почти миллион литров. Рекой в 1 миллион 200 тысяч литров лилось вино в частях Закавказского фронта. Как реализовывались постановления ГКО в войсках, можно только догадываться. Но о том, что в деле распределения алкоголя были "отдельные недостатки", красноречиво свидетельствует делопроизводство Комитета обороны. 

Не прошло и полгода, а председатель ГКО Сталин опять занимается водочным вопросом. 30 апреля 1943 года он подписывает постановление "О порядке выдачи водки войскам действующей армии". 

Первый пункт полностью скопирован с решения по водке от 11 мая 1942 года: "1.Прекратить с 13 мая 1943 года массовую ежедневную выдачу водки личному составу войск действующей армии". Пункт N2 был посвящен укреплению дисциплины и назначению ответственных за нее: "Дачу водки по 100 грамм в сутки на человека производить военнослужащим только тех частей передовой линии, которые ведут наступательные операции, причем определение того, каким именно армиям и соединениям выдавать водку, возлагается на Военные Советы фронтов и отдельных армий". 

Фраза со слов "каким именно" и до конца предложения принадлежит опять-таки непосредственно Иосифу Виссарионовичу. 

Сталинский "биг-мак" 

Если о наркомовских ста граммах слышали все, то из чего состояла наркомовская закуска, знают не многие. Хотя история этого вопроса не менее интересна. 

Еще до введения стограммовых порций водки 15 июля 1941 года ГКО издал постановление "О норме сухого пайка армейской полукопченой колбасы", согласно которому на каждого бойца приходилось 110 граммов "Польской" колбасы в сутки. В ее состав входило 45% говяжьего мяса, 20% свинины, 15% грудинки и только 20% соевой массы. Для пикантности в колбасу добавлялся перец и чеснок. 

ГКО также занимался вопросами планирования производства квашеной капусты, соления огурцов и помидоров. Соответствующее постановление было утверждено 23 июня 1943 года. 

Необходимое для победы количество капусты равнялось 405 тыс. тонн, соленых огурцов - 61 тыс. тонн. В два раза меньше решили солить помидоров - 27 тыс. тонн. 

"Дело большой государственной важности" курировалось руководителями 57 республик, краев и областей, которые отвечали головой и партбилетом за срыв плана соления овощей. 

Как же выглядел сталинский "биг-мак", доставляемый на передовую вместе с супом и водкой? 

Между двумя большими кусками (норма - полбуханки на бойца в день) хлеба укладывалась колбаса, сало, квашенная капуста, соленые огурцы, помидоры и лук. Если "отбросить" сало, а колбасу заменить котлетой, можно смело начинать борьбу за авторское право на фаст-фуд. 

Стеклотара для победы 

Окончательно разобраться с водочной проблемой Сталин решил через два месяца после Курской битвы, переломившей ход войны в пользу СССР. 

23 октября 1943 года он подтвердил принятые ранее нормы отпуска алкоголя в армии. Те же 100 и 50 грамм. Однако в лимитный перечень расхода водки впервые попали части НКВД и железнодорожные войска, которые потребили с 25 ноября по 31 декабря 1943 года водки столько же, сколько весь Северо-Кавказский фронт. 

Изменения коснулись также проблем сдачи стеклотары и восстановления стратегических объектов тыла - водочных заводов. 

Сталин запретил "стекольным заводам Наркомлегпрома СССР и РСФСР производить продажу монопольной посуды другим организациям, помимо водочной промышленности Главспирта Наркомпищепрома СССР". Управление продовольственного снабжения Красной армии было обязано обеспечить в 45-дневный срок "возврат на водочные заводы с момента отгрузки водки не менее 50% стеклянной посуды и не менее 80% бочковой тары. 

Интендантским складам, получающим водку в местах производства, отпуск производить против завезенной посуды". Сразу три министерства союзного подчинения открыли в тылу "второй фронт" по сбору стеклопосуды. 

Именно тогда появилась практика, которая дожила до наших дней. Сегодняшние пункты по сбору пустых бутылок с очередями из пенсионеров и бомжей - отзвук стограммовой истории военных лет. 

Итак, Наркомторг, Центрсоюз и Наркомпищепром были обязаны принять меры "к сбору водочной тары в торговой сети города и села". 

Исполкомы ряда областей и главы правительств Удмуртской, Марийской и Башкирской автономных республик были привлечены к реализации задачи высшей государственной важности "в порядке платной трудгужповинности (трудовой и гужевой. - "Итоги")" по снабжению тыла возчиками с лошадьми. 

Например, для вывоза продукции пензенского стеклозавода имени Розы Люксембург необходимо было выделить 120 подвод. Решение ГКО также положило начало массовому восстановлению водочных заводов в СССР, находящихся в прифронтовой полосе и на освобожденной от немцев территории. 

Один только Наркомат черной металлургии поставил 176 тонн листового, сортового и кровельного железа на крыши водочных заводов и 240 тонн тарных гвоздей для изготовления ящиков. 

Глава путей сообщения Лазарь Каганович лично был упомянут как ответственный за "погрузку и перевозку спирта, посуды и ящичной дощечки для водочных заводов, поставляющих водку Красной Армии". 

По секретным приложениям к постановлениям Государственного комитета обороны можно зафиксировать, что пили в Красной армии на всех этапах войны, победных и не очень, примерно одинаково. 

В 1942 году за декабрь было выпито 5 млн. 691 тыс. литров водки, за тот же месяц 1943 года - 5 млн. 665 тыс. литров. 

40-градусный "пряник" сделал свое дело. И к знаменитому тосту Сталина: "За американскую промышленность, без которой не было бы нашей победы!" - видимо, следует добавить: "И за русскую водку!"



> Про фронтовые 100 грамм
> Режиссер Григорий Чухрай:
> 
> - Нам в десанте давали эти пресловутые "сто грамм", но я их не пил, а отдавал своим друзьям. Однажды в самом начале войны мы крепко выпили, и из-за этого были большие потери. Тогда я и дал себе зарок не пить до конца войны. Было несколько отступлений - вынужденно-необходимых...
> ...



Источник


----------



## Sandor (21 Окт 2013)

Невооруженным глазом видна разница между оценкой сухой статистики и рассказами очевидцев-ветеранов. "Перлы", типа нового фильма Сталинград, как раз, по-видимому, на основе выдернутой из контекста статистике и сделаны.


----------



## Кирилл (21 Окт 2013)

А я просто хочу выразить уважение мужику.


----------

